# Perception Pescador 12



## jross31455

I am thinking about getting one for my first kayak and would like some inputs?


----------



## oxbeast1210

I think that's a great starter yak I might get one as a spare for when mY friends that don't own a yak.
A lot of the people I fish with have it seems to track pretty straight and still stable.


----------



## tarpon31

The Pescador is probably the best deal out there on a brand new kayak since it is the same boat as the 2007-2008 Tarpon 120.

I have thoroughly enjoyed mine as well as my wife enjoying her's.

You can't go wrong with this kayak.

Here are some reviews of it:

http://www.paddling.net/Reviews/showReviews.html?prod=2463

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_196951_-1?Ntt=kayak&Ntk=All there is a user reviews tab within the listing.


----------



## keperry1182

It is the exact hull as the 07-08 tarpon they bought the molds from WS. I own one of those tarpons and it is a fantastic boat it was my first and I still use it all the time, launches easier than the hobie so i use it for running shark bait out. And it's super light weight and pretty fast for a 12 foot yak.


----------



## Yakmaster

I have one and I love it. It was my first kayak I owned. For the price its really a great deal. I think at sports acamdamy they have game down in price than a year ago. I havent had any problems with mine and it gets me where I need to go. For a first kayak its great. Hope to see ya in the water,... good luck


----------



## Bayou Country

I can echo what these others guys have said...I have one and I love it. It def seems like the best deal out there.


----------



## Daxman

I also have one and i love it. I have had it about a year now and havent had any problems yet. My brother also has one and he loves his too. We have had it in the gulf in some pretty rough surf over at St George Island which we probably had no buisness being out in and it did just fine. For the money, its a great investment..


----------



## Neo

Ditto!


----------



## JD7.62

Told ya it was a good boat Josh! I think my dad is going to get one as well and Liz wants a yak also so I might get one and let her use my Scrambler. I cant wait till you get back so we can do some fishing. Like last spring when we went wading for the specks/reds on the grass flats except this year we will be able to cover more water in the yaks. Plus you were kinda girly walking through the grass.


----------



## tarpon31

The only other deal out there IMO opinion that comes close to the deal for the pescador is the Heritage Angler 12 also sold at academy http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_423501_-1?N=581132415 which is essentialy a heritage redfish without the nice seat that the redfish has and has a smaller hatch I actualy bought one of these first before the pescador but unfortunatly had issues with it developing cracks in the scuppers and had to take it back to academy and swapped it out for a second pescador sad thing is I chat with two other's that had the same thing happen to them but if you can get lucky and get one that doesnt give you issues it's a stable yak for a great price.....just not as nice of a kayak to paddle as the pescador is.


----------



## tarpon31

Just noticed Gander mountain has the pescador on sale with some of the color's at $466.65... http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...Pescador_12_0_Kayak&str=pescador&merchID=4005

Wish this deal was live when I was out to buy mine sure would have liked to get the sand color one.

Also notice gander now carries the new 13' Pescador http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe..._Pescador_13_Angler&str=pescador&merchID=4005 I wonder if this is a rebadged Tarpon 140?, I know the Pescador 10' is a rebadged Tarpon 100 and of course the 12' Pescador is that of a Tarpon 120 but now curious of the design of the new 13' model.


----------



## Daxman

To be honest i've only tried once and i chickend out. This is a great kayak and has great stability but im not about to try that. I have to much money in fishing gear and tackle to flip over and dump it.


----------



## Yakmaster

Daxman don't be a puss.... LOl


----------



## Yakmaster

Daxman just messing with you brother!!!!!!
yes we have had our kayaks in some rough water at St. geroge and they did just fine. Gotta get up soon and do it again, maybe without such rough seas, LOL:no:


----------



## Neo

tarpon31 said:


> Just noticed Gander mountain has the pescador on sale with some of the color's at $466.65... http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...Pescador_12_0_Kayak&str=pescador&merchID=4005
> 
> Wish this deal was live when I was out to buy mine sure would have liked to get the sand color one.
> 
> Also notice gander now carries the new 13' Pescador http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe..._Pescador_13_Angler&str=pescador&merchID=4005 I wonder if this is a rebadged Tarpon 140?, I know the Pescador 10' is a rebadged Tarpon 100 and of course the 12' Pescador is that of a Tarpon 120 but now curious of the design of the new 13' model.


My guess is it is the Search 13 with a new name.
http://www.perceptionkayaks.com/product/index/products/discontinued_models/search/search_13/
If a guy does some digging he can probably find this boat for about the same price as the Pescador.


----------



## tarpon31

Neo said:


> My guess is it is the Search 13 with a new name.
> http://www.perceptionkayaks.com/product/index/products/discontinued_models/search/search_13/
> If a guy does some digging he can probably find this boat for about the same price as the Pescador.


 
Yep, I think you hit the nail on the head that sure looks like it.


----------



## tarpon31

Daxman said:


> To be honest i've only tried once and i chickend out. This is a great kayak and has great stability but im not about to try that. I have to much money in fishing gear and tackle to flip over and dump it.


Yea, thats the smart way to go about it. Usualy I don't bring a ton of stuff with me and what I do bring I tie down before I attempt to stand and fish on the yak.


----------



## funkycol77

had my pescador out last monday night and had no prob with choppy water and strong current near 3mb...purchased @ academy recently with their carlisle paddle...love it so far...i do regret not spending a little more for the aquabond paddle elsewhere...BIG difference


----------



## Wilbur

I have a 12' Pescador and recommend it. It's light and quick and easy to rig up. I put an anchor trolley and extra rod holder on it the first day, and it was ready to roll. Good yak for the money, definitely. I hear it does well in surf, and it seems it would, but I haven't tried.


----------



## tarpon31

The pescador is definantly a unique opportunity it's price is actualy low for what you get when in reality it's just as great as many kayaks costing twice as much.

The first kayak I ever paddled was a Tarpon 120 somewhere between 2007-2008 and I instantly took a liking to that boat and paddled several other kayaks between then and now and still to this day prefer the tarpon/pescador to other kayaks...it's one of the few kayaks out there that is at a price point that let's starter's and people on a budget get into the sport but at the same time is such a high quality and nice yak that you don't realy ever need to upgrade from it.

The Kayak is just an all around great buy.


----------



## Neo

tarpon31 said:


> The pescador is definantly a unique opportunity it's price is actualy low for what you get when in reality it's just as great as many kayaks costing twice as much.
> 
> The first kayak I ever paddled was a Tarpon 120 somewhere between 2007-2008 and I instantly took a liking to that boat and paddled several other kayaks between then and now and still to this day prefer the tarpon/pescador to other kayaks...it's one of the few kayaks out there that is at a price point that let's starter's and people on a budget get into the sport but at the same time is such a high quality and nice yak that you don't realy ever need to upgrade from it.
> 
> The Kayak is just an all around great buy.


Well said.
I posted on another forum basically the same thing. This boat just a few years ago would be on a lot of peoples short list when looking to upgrade to a better kayak. Just because you can go to a big box store like Academy don't discount its quality. It's a great boat for the money and if Wilderness Systems was still using that mold for their Tarpon 120 you would pay in the neighborhood of $900 to get the same boat you can get for $500 today in the Pescador.


----------



## tarpon31

Neo said:


> Well said.
> I posted on another forum basically the same thing. This boat just a few years ago would be on a lot of peoples short list when looking to upgrade to a better kayak. Just because you can go to a big box store like Academy don't discount its quality. It's a great boat for the money and if Wilderness Systems was still using that mold for their Tarpon 120 you would pay in the neighborhood of $900 to get the same boat you can get for $500 today in the Pescador.


 
I think Perception should give you and me a job


----------



## EnginBeer

Got this today at West Marine. A Pompano 12' for $499.99 made by Confluence Inc. for WM. I think its a new line as I could not find it in the WM catalog or on Confluence site. I was waiting for my Pescador to come in and they called saying come take a look at this yak they just got off the truck. I'm a newbie and this is my first yak. I hope I did well on the purchase.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Looks pretty cool did it come with a seat?


----------



## tarpon31

EnginBeer said:


> Got this today at West Marine. A Pompano 12' for $499.99 made by Confluence Inc. for WM. I think its a new line as I could not find it in the WM catalog or on Confluence site. I was waiting for my Pescador to come in and they called saying come take a look at this yak they just got off the truck. I'm a newbie and this is my first yak. I hope I did well on the purchase.


Thats a nice looking kayak I realy like the color.

Unfortunatly I have never heard of that kayak before so hopefully somebody else has.

The main reason the Pescador gets such high praise is because it is an exact compy of the 2007-2008 Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120...The Tarpon 120 is one of the best fishing platforms ever created at the same time being one of the most versatile kayaks that is good for many different conditions and some people actualy prefer the 2007-2008 Tarpon 120's to the new ones and the pescador gets you in that model at half cost.

In the kayak market it's almost always an all or nothing type of deal.....you either pay a grand or close to it (sometimes much more) to get a nice kayak that gives a person high quality and lots of versatility or you can go the cheaper route that gets you on the water in a hurry but usualy with the cheaper kayaks the build quality suffer's and they usualy under perform which in turn makes you want to upgrade making you wish you spent the extra bit the first time around.

With the Pescador it's unique in that it put's you in the high end side in the kayak world without the price...

I am not trying to tell you you made a bad choice for all we know your kayak could be the bomb but I do not think your kayak is proven so it's up to you wether it does it for you or not. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Daxman

That kayak looks exactly the same as my Perception. I mean everythign from the rod holders to the cup holder. Looks like a nice one to me, congratulations and yes i also like the color


----------



## tarpon31

Daxman said:


> That kayak looks exactly the same as my Perception. I mean everythign from the rod holders to the cup holder. Looks like a nice one to me, congratulations and yes i also like the color


 
I agree It does look similiar. EnginBeer you happen to have any pics of the hull?, I am curious of this yaks design it actualy might be a similiar design to the pescador.

What also might be happening is awhile back when I spoke to academy about the pescador they said that Perception is thinking about pulling the 12' model pescador from the line up after that I spoke with someone else who told me the same thing so your kayak might be a replacement model for the pescador.


----------



## tarpon31

It realy is looking like the OP got another Tarpon 120 clone...Confluence,Perception,Wilderness Systems are all related and I am seeing almost a perfect match comparing the Pescador/tarpon/pompano...neat stuff.


----------



## Daxman

Yea tarpon31 your right, im thinking the same thing. I wish mine was that color, Enginbeer want to trade... ... LOL


----------



## tarpon31

Daxman said:


> Yea tarpon31 your right, im thinking the same thing. I wish mine was that color, Enginbeer want to trade... ... LOL


 
I wonder if the OP's boat came with those dry hatch storage bags in both his compartments and anchor system for that price?looks like they gave the op those extra's but shorted him on the seat....I realy like the seats on the pescador's....Enginbeer if your kayak is indeed a copy to the pescador and tarpon 120 you can buy the same seat the pescador and tarpon use at austinkayak.com here are the peices http://www.austinkayak.com/products/288/Wilderness-Systems-Tarpon-Seat-Back-Pad.html and http://www.austinkayak.com/products/1487/Wilderness-Systems-Tarpon-Ride-Synergy-Seat-Bottom-Pad.html as well as the hardware http://www.austinkayak.com/products/528/Wilderness-Systems-Tarpon-Seat-Back-Clip.html

I actualy bought one of those dry hatch bags myself but only use one in the compartment behind the seat. http://www.austinkayak.com/products/469/Wilderness-Systems-Tarpon-Kayak-Cat-Hatch-Bag.html i put my cell phone wallet etc in it I use it on the back hatch because it'shigh enough back there to keep the bag from laying on the floor of the kayak unlike the front hatch.


----------



## EnginBeer

Oh, the reason that I posted this yak on the Pescador thread was that the guy at WM said that the Pompano's hull was the same as the Pescador/Tarpon 120, but I'll let you all be the judge. Also, it did not come with a seat.


----------



## oxbeast1210

did the anchor trolly come with it or did you add it?
thanks


----------



## tarpon31

EnginBeer said:


> Oh, the reason that I posted this yak on the Pescador thread was that the guy at WM said that the Pompano's hull was the same as the Pescador/Tarpon 120, but I'll let you all be the judge. Also, it did not come with a seat.


EnginBeer, I think you made a great purchase and I also think you have started a new trend as I am prety darn sure that is a Tarpon/Pescador copy....thanks for sharing the info and pictures as that will help other's make a great buy plus leaving them with extra cash to rig up there kayaks after the purchase.


----------



## EnginBeer

It came with the rod holder, bags and trolly system. The owner's manual is from Perception Sport and Model is R2,Pompano_,S,120. Wondering if the 120 part is referring to the Tarpon lineage?


----------



## Daxman

Yea dude thats the same kayak, thats a great purchase. So you didnt get a seat but you got a anchor trolly, im wondering what they are trying to do or what there stradegy is. Im also wondering if Acadamy is going to start carrying that brand now in place of the Perception Pescador 12.


----------



## Yakmaster

EnginBeer I would also like to see pics of the bottom if you got them. Thanks


----------



## tarpon31

Yakmaster said:


> EnginBeer I would also like to see pics of the bottom if you got them. Thanks


 
He posted pictures of the bottom in post #31. It's starting to look look like the the OP's Pompano is a remake of the 1st generation Tarpon 120 the Pescador was a remake of the 2nd generation Tarpon 120 and as you all know the 3rd Generation Tarpon 120 has the phase 3 seating and different hatches.

The 1st generation tarpons had the backrest but no seat cushion installed on the boat then when the 2nd generation tarpons came out they provided both the back rest and seat cushion installed into the seat like the pescador...I'm not to sure the differences in the hull between the 1st and 2nd generation tarpons but I know with the 3rd generation they made the Tarpon's wider than the second generation which alot of yaker's did not like.


----------



## Yakmaster

oh mybad I see the post of the bottom/ Yeah that looks like the same bottom as my perception. Really cool EnginBeer,


----------



## keperry1182

It looks just like my tarpon 120 with minor differences, like the seat area. It looks nice and with a trolley installed you couldn't beat it. The only upgrade I HAD to put on the tarpon was bungees on the front hatch so rough surf wouldn't pop the top off, looks like that op has them already. Good buy I think


----------



## Neo

Looks like a Tarpon/Pescador to me. I think you did good.
EnginBeer,
To answer your question about the 120 in the name it refers to the lenght of the boat. 100 = 10', 120 = 12' and so on. WS does that in about all their lines as does Perception.


----------



## AustinFJ

June 2012 Just purchased a Pescador 12 from West Marine for $399 (they were out of the on sale Pompano and matched the price). I have only had the kayak out once, but I put it through the newbie paces and loved it. I'm 5'11 and 190lbs. Took the yak out on one of our lake/rivers here in town and it performed as hoped. Tracked straight and was pretty fast. Even in the hard wind I easily made progress across the water. Once off the main body of water I checked stability. Sitting in it sideways was no problem I never felt unsteady even turning around to get to fishing tackle. I needed my phone out of the front compartment and I easily moved to the front and got into the hatch without any issues. Don't really have anything to compare to for the "wet" ride, but even in the chop on the lake I didn't really have much spray. My swimsuit was a little wet when I got out of the boat, but never felt I was sitting in water. Overall I think this is going to be a great kayak for me.


----------



## Florabama

AustinFJ said:


> June 2012 Just purchased a Pescador 12 from West Marine for $399 (they were out of the on sale Pompano and matched the price). I have only had the kayak out once, but I put it through the newbie paces and loved it. I'm 5'11 and 190lbs. Took the yak out on one of our lake/rivers here in town and it performed as hoped. Tracked straight and was pretty fast. Even in the hard wind I easily made progress across the water. Once off the main body of water I checked stability. Sitting in it sideways was no problem I never felt unsteady even turning around to get to fishing tackle. I needed my phone out of the front compartment and I easily moved to the front and got into the hatch without any issues. Don't really have anything to compare to for the "wet" ride, but even in the chop on the lake I didn't really have much spray. My swimsuit was a little wet when I got out of the boat, but never felt I was sitting in water. Overall I think this is going to be a great kayak for me.


That's a great buy. I just bought the pescador from academy and it was 499 which is their everyday price. Still excited about getting out in it.


----------



## Good Answer!

*seat upgrade*



tarpon31 said:


> I wonder if the OP's boat came with those dry hatch storage bags in both his compartments and anchor system for that price?looks like they gave the op those extra's but shorted him on the seat....I realy like the seats on the pescador's....Enginbeer if your kayak is indeed a copy to the pescador and tarpon 120 you can buy the same seat the pescador and tarpon use at austinkayak.com here are the peices http://www.austinkayak.com/products/288/Wilderness-Systems-Tarpon-Seat-Back-Pad.html and http://www.austinkayak.com/products/1487/Wilderness-Systems-Tarpon-Ride-Synergy-Seat-Bottom-Pad.html as well as the hardware http://www.austinkayak.com/products/528/Wilderness-Systems-Tarpon-Seat-Back-Clip.html
> 
> I actualy bought one of those dry hatch bags myself but only use one in the compartment behind the seat. http://www.austinkayak.com/products/469/Wilderness-Systems-Tarpon-Kayak-Cat-Hatch-Bag.html i put my cell phone wallet etc in it I use it on the back hatch because it'shigh enough back there to keep the bag from laying on the floor of the kayak unlike the front hatch.


I just bought a Pompano 120 from west marine last night. I want to get the seat you recommend but they offer two different backrest. Do you know which one I need? Also, how many clips would I need?

Thanks


----------



## CraigVM62

*Greetings from the far and much colder side of the US*

I came across this thread when searching for Pescador 12 reviews. I bought one last spring and have fished from it a great bit. Though I greatly agree with almost all of the positive comments there is one negative I have found and wanted to see if any others have also.
Though I and my gear weigh in around 100 lbs less that the specified 350 lbs max capacity, I find with the front scupper plugs removed, water comes up to the front edge of the center access lid. Unless the front plugs are installed and I bail a bit of water out, I can't access that hatch without water pouring in. I do find that when the kayak is moving, the scupper holes if unplugged, do pull some of the water out, dropping the water level in the cockpit just enough to access the hatch. 
Since I often launch in pretty heavy surf and calm waters are rare up here, I am always eyeing that center hatch for fear that Tupperware type lid may get bumped / snagged and opened.
Since several who own the Pescador 12 or older Tarpons responded to this thread, I was wondering if anyone else near my size has shared the same experience. I have noticed with the newer Perception Pescador 13 and even 15 models, they now rate them at 50 lbs less than they did the 12 ft version. This, after also moving that center access closer to the seat where it sits higher in the cockpit. 

On another note, One of the other features that I like with the Pescador that I could not find on any other kayak near it's price point was it is Rudder Kit Ready. I recently purchased a Prowler 15 with a rudder and find it works well for much of my use. Glad I have that option with the Pescador.


----------



## Farley

Good Answer! said:


> I just bought a Pompano 120 from west marine last night. I want to get the seat you recommend but they offer two different backrest. Do you know which one I need? Also, how many clips would I need?


Actually, ACK only sells the seat back "pad," which is useless without the seat back "assembly." The assembly (with pad included) is *only* available here: http://topkayaker.net/TopKayakerShop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_12&products_id=1062
When it's in stock anyway; right now they're out. About $56 shipped priority.


ACK has the clip ($3 at ACK, $11 at TopKayakerShop) and seat bottom ($25). One clip is needed (it holds the seat back assembly to the deck). I bought the seat bottom, but am having second thoughts on it. It requires drilling multiple holes for plastic push-in "rivets" that hold it in place. May stick with the garden kneeling pad for a while. Installing the clip requires drilling a 1/4" hole and some stainless hardware (1" long, 1/4" dia "bolt" with large Phillips head, washers and a nut. I used a lock washer as well). I got all that from Ace for just over a buck.


Based on my experience with my Pompano, other seats will just not cut it due to the seating area design, which kills my pelvis in the back even with a really good aftermarket seat.


----------



## Noleyourrole41

Edit: sorry double post


----------



## Noleyourrole41

Farley-

Do you mind posting a picture of the mounted seat back in your Pompano? I am interested in using the WS seat back when I get my pompano in but wanted to see how it looks first. I am having trouble picturing how I would mount the seat back clip and seat back.

Thanks!


----------



## Farley

*Glad to help.*

I hope this photo thing works:

This is from the front:








This is the back:








Pretty simple install, and it's really worth it. To attach the front seat straps, you have to unscrew the handle bolt closest to the seat, replace the handle strap, and then put the seat strap on last so it's closest to the yak. The interior handle nut is glued in there, so it's not gonna drop off inside the boat.

Notice that the seat assembly has a dumbell-shaped thing at the bottom; that fits in the obvious indentation in the yak. The clip goes in its likely indentation and holds the seat assembly in place. That's pretty easy to install as well.

I hope this helps. I wish I had this information before, or soon after, buying the Pompano. It would have saved me some money and aggrevation. If I'd known _beforehand_ I would have bought the Pescador with seat included instead.


----------



## Noleyourrole41

Thanks that actually helps a lot. I was really interested in putting a WS Ride big back seat in the pompano but it appears that the the way the indentation on the pompano gets narrower the ride bb seat wouldn't be able to fold down.


----------



## Good Answer!

Thanks! That is the picture I needed to see. Do you know anywhere that has the seat back kit in stock?


----------



## Noleyourrole41

Good Answer,

The ONLY place you can find the seat back assembly online is at topkayaker.net. They are currently sold out at the time, but you should email them to see if perhaps they have any in stock. I did so on Friday and talked to Tom, who operates the store. He had a seat back assembly without the pad, which was not offered online, and sold it to me for a good price. Hopefully he may have something else laying around for you.


----------



## Farley

*Back in Stock!*

Tom must have just gotten the seat back assembly in. 

http://topkayaker.net/TopKayakerShop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_12&products_id=1062


----------



## Good Answer!

Farley said:


> Tom must have just gotten the seat back assembly in.
> 
> http://topkayaker.net/TopKayakerShop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_12&products_id=1062


Mine came in today. Lookin good!


----------



## AndyS

As of last night I now have a new-to-me Pescador 12 (red) keeping my OK Prowler company in the garage. The beginning of a fleet! (Maybe they'll reproduce on their own?)

I'll post my novice comparison of the Pescie vs the Prowler after I've had a chance to get it out on the water. I notice a weight difference already.


----------



## Rhenium

AndyS said:


> As of last night I now have a new-to-me Pescador 12 (red) keeping my OK Prowler company in the garage. The beginning of a fleet! (Maybe they'll reproduce on their own?)
> 
> I'll post my novice comparison of the Pescie vs the Prowler after I've had a chance to get it out on the water. I notice a weight difference already.


Which would you say is heavier? I have a Pescie too and its my first yak. I like it a lot. The only thing that I dont like is having to pull it in and out of the truck. Im not a very muscular guy but Im not weak either. But for my kayaks sake I wish it was a bit lighter. I noticed some of you have those trolleys to take it down to the beach. That's something Im hoping to add to the equipment soon.


----------



## AndyS

Rhenium said:


> Which would you say is heavier? I have a Pescie too and its my first yak. I like it a lot. The only thing that I dont like is having to pull it in and out of the truck. Im not a very muscular guy but Im not weak either. But for my kayaks sake I wish it was a bit lighter. I noticed some of you have those trolleys to take it down to the beach. That's something Im hoping to add to the equipment soon.


The OK Prowler is definitely bulkier & seems heavier. I can carry the Pesky from the Sound to my garage (about 40 yards) without too much trouble - but the OK is a different story.

I have one of those inexpensive $40 carts with narrow wheels for the OK... great on the pavement getting it to & from the sound (or the truck if I'm going over to the gulf)... not so good in the beach sand, only slightly better than dragging it. I find the OK to be a bit of a bear without the cart. I've also found I can let the seat & scotty down on the OK & put the Pesky on top of it upside down. One bungee across the back to hold them together & I can pull them both around on the pavement pretty easily with my cheap cart.

Haven't had the Pescador in the gulf yet ... but from my experience today yesterday in the sound found it to feel quite a bit _tippier_ than the more stable Prowler. I haven't dared just yet to find out exactly how tippy it really is or if it just feels that way. I probably won't have the Pesky in the gulf till I'm much more comfortable with it, and then probably only in optimum conditions. I notice the Pesky is wetter also, but not so much it bothers me. I'm 6'2 205 & there's an inch or two of water at my feet through the scuppers when just drifting. I can say the Pesky paddles & maneuvers much easier - makes the Prowler seem like a bit of a barge.

Overall at the moment I can say I like the OK better. If I don't start liking the Pescador more after I've used it a bit more I may sell it & look for another Prowler or similar.

The OK certainly has more room & storage.


----------

